# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Motorola Milestone XT720 8MP, quay video HD và chạy Android OS.

## quan4747

​Motorola vừa giới thiệu ở thị trường Châu Âu mẫu điện thoại Milestone XT720 với camera 8MP, khả năng quay video 720p cùng hệ điều hành Android OS 2.1.Đặc biệt đây là mẫu điện thoại chạy Android OS sử dụng camera có flash xenon đầu tiên. Các thông số khác của Milestone XT720 là màn hình cảm ứng kích thước 3.7 inch độ phân giải 480 x 854, chip xử lý ARM Cortex A8 tốc độ 550MHz. Thời gian chờ của Milestone XT720 là 320h và 9h đàm thoại.
Milestone XT720 sẽ được nâng cấp lên hệ điều hành Android 2.2.
*
Hình ảnh Milestone XT720*











​


> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-n...720-8mp-quay-video-hd-va-chay-android-os.html

----------

